# land near power lines



## lamina1982 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got a new job and will be moving, lucky for me to a more rural area. I found a nice 3 acre plot with a really nice mobile home on. Only issue is a stretch of high tension wires runs right against back of lot. Most of reading I read says the feds say the EMFs are not an issue, but lots of other sights say that it can be a hazard but no one knows for sure. Also that it can decrease home values upwards of 20%. I don't really want to chance a health risk but the wife likes it and it is very affordable. Any thoughts?


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah, very affordable because no one wants to be there. Only 3 acres means plenty of time spent near them and seeing them, umm, no, doesn't sound great.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't even waste my time thinking about buying land next to a power line ! For any price ! You're in here asking so you already have reservations .Don't waste your money !


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Power lines also emit a low constant buzzing...in addition to everything else!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

May not. E too bad. What voltage are you going to have next to you? How close? Might they add lines or up the voltage?


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

We used to live close to high tension wires years ago. Literally every other household 1/4 mile or less from the wires had someone who developed cancer while living there, usually leukemia. 
There's no way I'd move to a place with high tension wires so close to it.


----------



## terapin (Sep 7, 2013)

> Power lines also emit a low constant buzzing...in addition to everything else!


This ! I have friends with power lines on there property. The buzzing sound drives me insane.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I looked at a job on a dairy farm one time that had the high tension high voltage power lines running through the middle of the farm. They had an awful time trying to keep their cows bred with way more failed insemination attempts and miscarriages than would be considered normal for a dairy farm. They had no logical or reasonable explanation. 

I didn't take the job.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you sure they are power lines and not just telephone, internet lines?
Our house is under some lines, phone, tv, internet, etc. No noise, no anything. I don't even notice them. 
Only issue is lightening is more likely to hit them and if things go wrong, the idiots will be there to fix it with their giant machines, tearing up all your land.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

There is no mistaking high tension power lines..they buzz and they are large and cannot be mistaken for telephone or internet lines..

they are huge lines and although most folks say they are safe, I don't think I could live near those high power lines. The buzzing would drive me nuts.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

A little story: We have a neighbor who lives about a 1/2 mile away from us. He bought his acreage (@160 acres or so) about 30 years ago to retire on. He retired from KCP&L and high transmission lines were his specialty. Local power plant decided to upgrade and put in new lines to connect to another station and sell power to other states. First tried to put them in a neighborhood of houses real close together. They banded together and were successful in stopping them.

So they headed a little farther north to our area and farmland. Over 100 area farmers have been fighting them for almost 2 years now. Guess who is leading the charge to try and stop them?? Our neighbor who retired from KCP&L.


----------



## eggman (Mar 4, 2007)

I bought near power lines almost 30 years ago. Still live here. No problems, no buzzing unless it is raining. I raise chickens, turkeys, and rabbits- I have had no problem with them being fertile.
I have heard all of the negative complaints about power lines but have seen no ill affects with my family or the neighbors. Not saying that somewhere some time something didn't happen but I have seen no problems.
It always sounded to me like what you hear about cell phones causing cancer. When I was a kid growing up color tv came out. People said that it gave off x-rays and would sterilize people. Looking at our population today that didn't happen.
So it is all in what you want to believe. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lamina1982 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ya seems to be pretty conflicting information out there. I passed as I figured nothing I s worth the risk . Thanks guys


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

eggman said:


> I bought near power lines almost 30 years ago. Still live here. No problems, no buzzing unless it is raining. I raise chickens, turkeys, and rabbits- I have had no problem with them being fertile.
> I have heard all of the negative complaints about power lines but have seen no ill affects with my family or the neighbors. Not saying that somewhere some time something didn't happen but I have seen no problems.
> It always sounded to me like what you hear about cell phones causing cancer. When I was a kid growing up color tv came out. People said that it gave off x-rays and would sterilize people. Looking at our population today that didn't happen.
> So it is all in what you want to believe. Just my 2 cents.


It may be that all "power lines" are not created equal. The voltage may be different, or the orientation towards you or any of a number of different things. 

Glad it has worked out well for you. I'm still pretty leery of getting too close for any length of time. (FWIW, I don't have a cell phone on me all the time, either. It lives on the desk most of the time or in the cup holder of the car when we're traveling.)


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

lamina1982 said:


> Ya seems to be pretty conflicting information out there. I passed as I figured nothing I s worth the risk . Thanks guys


 
................Short story.......I built a fence for a customer..........it went directly under the power lines on 125 foot towers.......the bottom 8 lines EACH carried 762,000 volts , all 8 lines were in Phase , meaning they all followed the same sinewave curve , which meant the resulting magnetic field was multiplied by 8 times and reached ALL the WAY to the ground . On a humid morning I could NOT touch any of the five barbed wire runs on the Tposts cause the induced voltage was TOO high ! The higher the voltage the Stronger the magnetic field generated by and surrounding each wire . , fordy


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Add me to the pass list.

We have power lines at the end of the street. When we stand underneath them, you can "feel" electricity running through our bodies. When I softly stroke my daughter's cheek, there's a buzzing underneath my fingertips, the same feeling as when I stroke the base of a lamp that's plugged in...almost a hum. 

It's hard to explain and I may have extremely sensitive nerve endings in my fingertips, but I can truly feel the electricity...or magnetic field, as was posted above.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

lamina1982, good call:happy:


----------



## BOOMER IN GA (Jun 17, 2013)

Free electric fence wouldn't be all bad


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

One consideration I did not see mentioned.

Utilities will often contract for aerial herbicide application along power transmission lines.


I ran into this when we were considering a nice parcel with a utility line across one corner.





Good luck with a garden in that area.


----------

